# Coding ACS and or/unstable angina



## donformica (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi,

I am a coding student and am confused by code 411.1.
Is this always coded with 414.xx or only if there is an established (documented) CAD?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## abill_423 (Dec 22, 2009)

I found the following information in response to your question: 

Acute coronary syndrome and unstable angina are both coded as ICD-9-CM code 411.1. When the principal diagnosis is acute coronary syndrome in a patient with established coronary artery disease, the coder must report coronary artery disease as a principal diagnosis with a secondary diagnosis of unstable angina to comply with the 2009 Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting of Diagnoses for an inpatient claim. 

To see the complete article, go to http://www.acphospitalist.org/archives/2009/07/coding.htm

I hope this helps.


----------



## donformica (Jan 4, 2010)

abill_423 said:


> I found the following information in response to your question:
> 
> Acute coronary syndrome and unstable angina are both coded as ICD-9-CM code 411.1. When the principal diagnosis is acute coronary syndrome in a patient with established coronary artery disease, the coder must report coronary artery disease as a principal diagnosis with a secondary diagnosis of unstable angina to comply with the 2009 Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting of Diagnoses for an inpatient claim.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!


----------

